
Hydroxychloroquine: A Morality Tale - AzzieElbab
https://www.tabletmag.com/sections/science/articles/hydroxychloroquine-morality-tale
======
WCSTombs
Much of this echoes with what I've been hearing from other medical
professionals: not necessarily that hydroxychloroquine is the solution, but
that the discussion around it by public health officials and the media is not
rational, or at least not driven by science.

~~~
AzzieElbab
yes, exactly that. scott adams(who would have made a brilliant con artist)
made a video that give me the chills
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCRGYtMgn4c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCRGYtMgn4c)

